# Offshore focus to inshore focus



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Anyone else make the transition found yourself enjoying inshore more? Maybe it’s because I’ve not been offshore in a while, but seems like I’m enjoying inshore better. Don’t get me wrong, I love what offshore has to offer, but it sure is a lot of work these days


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Gary240 said:


> Anyone else make the transition found yourself enjoying inshore more? Maybe it’s because I’ve not been offshore in a while, but seems like I’m enjoying inshore better. Don’t get me wrong, I love what offshore has to offer, but it sure is a lot of work these days


I definitely agree. I won't turn down an opportunity to get offshore on friends boats, but inshore is cheaper and much less exhausting. Picked up fly a few years back and it reignited my passion for inshore fishing.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I lived in Hawaii and did a lot of Billfish and Tuna fishing. I used to enjoy it but honestly now I would much rather sight fish. Bottom fishing has just never been my thing. I guess I’m getting old.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Skram said:


> I definitely agree. I won't turn down an opportunity to get offshore on friends boats, but inshore is cheaper and much less exhausting. Picked up fly a few years back and it reignited my passion for inshore fishing.


I eventually want to learn fly fishing. Having a blast sharpening my inshore skills at the moment. 


Coffeyonthefly said:


> I lived in Hawaii and did a lot of Billfish and Tuna fishing. I used to enjoy it but honestly now I would much rather sight fish. Bottom fishing has just never been my thing. I guess I’m getting old.


Coffeyonthefly - Yeah, bottom fishing has never been my thing either.


----------



## kwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Funny how it works....I'm finding my self going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

kwood said:


> Funny how it works....I'm finding my self going in the opposite direction.


I think the trick is to have a boat for each activity 😄


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

I like inshore way better, but that is because I grew up fishing inshore with my dad and uncle so those memories are dear to me.


----------

